# Winter time Bush hooking



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If the weather is not freezing I am going to go camping the first weekend in December. How will this cold spell effect the catfishing?????????


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I,ve caught plenty of cats in the winter time.You guys gonna camp on perdido again,if so where ya launching from?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i hope that they will be biting again like last time!!!!!!!!! you going to come out there this time last chance???


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep,i will be there this time for sure.I will only be able to camp one night,but i am comming.Looking forward to it!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

It will be fun. Looking forward to meeting you Last chance.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Same here,i'm sure we will have a blast,i am trying to pull it off where i can stay 2 nights.Just looked at the weather for the weekend,it looks nice.Mid 40's for the lows and around 70 for the highs.:clap Forgot to ask,is there plenty of wood to be got there for a fire or do we need to try and bring some by boat?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

wood is kinda scarce due to past camping trips. may be able to scrounge up enough for one night.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Is there some trees we can take the axe to in the area?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a couple dead ones at the camp.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

There wasntmuch wood that was easy to deal with last time...but like MR said there are a few dead trees that need to come down anyways...


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I will try to remember to bring an axe then.


----------

